# 99222 -25?



## marycpc (Nov 28, 2011)

If a patient is seen in the hospital for an initial consult and an I&D is done at the same time, do you append a 25 modifier or not bill the consult?

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## missy874 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would say this depends on whether the encounter with the patient was actually a consult or if it was a transfer of care (for the problem)... Say the admitting knew the patient needed the I&D and handed off that medical problem to your provider to perform the procedure, I would say no to billing both... But if the I&D was separate from what was being consulted on or if your provider was the one that made the decision that I&D was the best management course for the medical problem then I say yes, bill both with the modifier 25 on the E/M.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Nov 28, 2011)

It was my take on this that the E & M that results in the decision to perform the surgery/procedure is always billable?


----------



## missy874 (Nov 29, 2011)

my question on this is... who decided the surgery needed to be done?  Admitting--then to me its a transfer of care--no E/M.  Provider who did the I&D--then yes a E/M is warranted.

Just my two cents.


----------

